# Spirit, 5 months



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous! When was he born? Liza is five months today...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

March 23


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Totally gorgeous! Can't believe how big he has gotten, what a regal look he has.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's so beautiful. Those ears are huge! I remember thinking that the first time you posted a picture of him. That's a great floating picture. And it's great that he and Daisy are friends.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. That is one beautiful, BIG, dog! And only 5 months.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That first picture is my favorite...he looks so comfortable, right at home. Now the big question is will Daisy teach him how to fish???

Pete


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo, he's stunning!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Spirit is so handsome. Beautiful photos.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

His registered name is Crescent Moon's Indomitable Spirit. If anyone is interested, you can find him on the pedigree database.

He's got quite the pedigree too, many championship titles on both sides, show and working lines. I'm very excited for his future. Hah, if we survive his puppy years! 

Thank you everyone :wave:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG Jo! he is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!! beautiful photos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my - what a stunner, and he looks as if he knows it as well, don't think I have ever seen such big ears (no offence intended) when he grows into them he is going to be even more handsome if that is possible.

Glad to hear that he is best friends with his big sister


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I was just thinking about German Shepherds today. He looks great! I am thinking about that picture in AKC Family Dog magazine that shows the back of a German Shepherd's head as part of an article about finding the best traininer.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Just saw these!

Great pictures!! I can't remember the last time I have seen such clear photos

Spirit is beautiful. Holy cow...love his cute ears


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

he is so wise looking ... I love his face... he is growing up so nicely


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What a handsome guy!! Love his face!


----------

